
Germany’s Der Spiegel Says Reporter Made Up Facts - wbracken
https://www.wsj.com/articles/germanys-der-spiegel-says-reporter-made-up-facts-11545334314
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18716613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18716613)

------
kop316
Here is an article from a couple in that town:

[https://medium.com/@micheleanderson/der-spiegel-
journalist-m...](https://medium.com/@micheleanderson/der-spiegel-journalist-
messed-with-the-wrong-small-town-d92f3e0e01a7)

